# Friday Amateur night part 1



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok...I'm a noob amateur hack compared to most of you guys and  I'm looking to grill something new on Friday.  I've done a lot of grilling over the years: all basic items......basic steak cuts, fish fillets, pork chops, chicken breasts, burgers, dogs....etc, etc, etc.. I've never strayed from that world. I'll be using a Weber Spirit and I don't have a smoker or a huge ingredient collection for detailed recipes.  Any spiced rubs, marinades, BBQ sauces....come off the store shelf depending on the _"meat of the day"_ sitting in the basket.  LOL  

BBQ is OK...or not BBQ is OK too...I'm leaning a little towards BBQ for beef or pork.  I went to my local grocery store tonight looking for something different and I drew a blank.  I was actually thinking about doing a pork tenderloin,(I think that would be pretty simple) but the cuts at the store were wimpy so I didn't buy anything.

Tomorrow I'm going to Costco because they tend to have a better meat selection.  Hmmmmmmm???  What would be a _'fun first'_ on the grill?  Maybe a beef brisket?  Can I do that justice on the grill?  Corned beef?  Something BBQ??  Pork butts/bellies/or loins?  Heck...I don't know much of anything about various meat cuts, but I do know 1 thing!!......something new is gonna' sizzle on friday.  What??....not sure yet!!?

Discuss....fun grill suggestions to test me??

anyone??


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 3, 2011)

I wouldn't try a brisket on a grill. ...unless it's ground up and made into burgers.
How bout a deboned and butterflied leg of lamb?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 3, 2011)

Get the pork tenderloin. Cut it into medallions and wrap each medallion with bacon. Shove a toothpick to hold the bacon on and give it a dusting of your favorite rub. Grill them up on medium - high heat direct. Keep an eye on them, pork is done at 148*. Ya can't lose with pork on pork!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Nut. One of my favorite grilling items is a marinated all meat shiskabob called Spiedies. They are supposed to be of Eyetalian origins (which means it was most likely a version of sufflaki swiped from the Greeks) then it got filtered through yankees in upstate Noo Yawk and spread to civilization from there. They are real tasty. The best recipe I have stumbled over so far can be found at the link below. Bunch of other good recipes and funny stuff on there too. 

http://www.jodysgarage.com/rcp7.htm


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 3, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Hey Nut. One of my favorite grilling items is a marinated all meat shiskabob called Spiedies. They are supposed to be of Eyetalian origins (which means it was most likely a version of sufflaki swiped from the Greeks) then it got filtered through yankees in upstate Noo Yawk and spread to civilization from there. They are real tasty. The best recipe I have stumbled over so far can be found at the link below. Bunch of other good recipes and funny stuff on there too.
> 
> http://www.jodysgarage.com/rcp7.htm


Put this recipe in my recipe box, sounds great, but looking for a picture to add, I Googled  "Spiedie Picture" and a big old picture of JB's mug came up, what's with that? Don't know if Buckeye Nut will pick this one, but this Buckeye is doing it Saturday.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Mar 3, 2011)

I vote for bigwheel on the Spiedies. Going to try that one myself.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 3, 2011)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> *I wouldn't try a brisket on a grill.* ...unless it's ground up and made into burgers.
> How bout a deboned and butterflied leg of lamb?



Ummm.......*why not?? *


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the great ideas.  I'm very excited to learn and try new things thanks to all the input. I like your ideas......the lamb thing also jumped out at me because I've never grilled lamb before.  In fact....I don't think I've ever cooked it before!!!   


I just got home from the store, and I am sooooo bad.  I went with the sole intention of buying pork tenderloin to try tomorrow.  Then I started thinking about dinner tonight too and I also came home with beef rib-eye and beer too.  LOL......sheesh.  I guess I'll be grilling tonight......and tomorrow!! 8)   (saving the tenderloin for tomorrow)

I'll be seasoning both sets of meat here in a little bit and share some pics when they're spiced up.  I'll show you how we noooobs roll!!


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 3, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely plan to grill some brisket at some point.  For now, I want to slowly work my way up to those super slow cooking items that take all damn day.  I've been watching some youtube videos of brisket on the grill, and I'm not prepared to try that yet.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Mar 3, 2011)

Tri tip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Souvlaki too


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 3, 2011)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Tri tip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Souvlaki too


I've been checking out the tri-tip!!.....I even watched a few youtube videos for a quick education on grill preparation.  Hahahaha.....I may do that next week!!!


I don't even know what Souvlaki is!!!??  ....I'll have to google it


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok...I've formulated a spicing plan of action  ....so feel free to chime in if this is pure idiocy.  


I'll start with the beef-ribeye because I'm eating that today. The cut isn't very thick....1" or so.   I'm going to start by coating the meat lightly with extra virgin olive oil.  Then coat generously with "grill mates" Montreal steak seasoning. It has salt, garlic, black/red pepper, sunflower oil, onion...and some other stuff.  I may even sprinking some extra garlic and herb spice that I have handy.  who doesn't love garlic??  I'll place meat in a ziplock and lightly coat with a herb and garlic marinade and let it sit in the fridge until suppertime.(3hrs) I'll bring it to room temp....grill on a 450-500 deg flame for maybe 10mins total(to be determined).....should be tasty.

The Tenderloin:
I'll start with a light coating of extra virgin olive oil. A generous coating of "Rib Rub" (salt, paprika, garlic, mustard, sugar and spices) are the listed ingredients.  I plan to add some chilli powder, ground cinnamon and a little extra sea-salt to boot.  It will rest in the fridge until tomorrow evening.....a nice 28hrs before setting on the fire.   

As I said before, if this is idiocy....let me know. This is the first time I put this much thought into ingredients.....LOL  I normally just grab something and go with it....


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 3, 2011)

Step 1 is in the books.......





The meat has been seasoned and moved to the fridge in ziplock bags to soak flavor.  The rib-eye and pork will soak 2 and 26hrs respectively.  OK guys and gals....I know this is nooob grilling for all you pro's, but I'm having fun here!!  Hehehehe....


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok start out by gettting rid of the cinnamon. Very healthly stuff. In fact I have a teaspoon full along with some honey each morning in my green tea. Very good for lowering cholesterol. The Lord did not give it to us to put on steak. Sorry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 3, 2011)

Buckeye_Nut said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2rh7rpin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely plan to grill some brisket at some point.  For now, I want to slowly work my way up to those super slow cooking items that take all damn day.  I've been watching some youtube videos of brisket on the grill, and I'm not prepared to try that yet.[/quote:2rh7rpin]

Remember my one rule of thumb.....'don't be afraid to try anything'.  If you mess it up try it again.  There's a ton of experts here to help you get through any cook.  If you're doing low and slow on a grill, the main thing is to keep your temps extremely low in the beginning.......let them gradually run up.  Higher temps don't hurt a thing, so if they spike don't panic.  the less adjustments you make the better off you are.

Puff is a Pitmaster and makes one adjustment during his full cook.......


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 3, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Ok start out by gettting rid of the cinnamon. Very healthly stuff. In fact I have a teaspoon full along with some honey each morning in my green tea. Very good for lowering cholesterol. The Lord did not give it to us to put on steak. Sorry.


I didn't put it on the steak. It was just a light sprinkle on the pork tenderloin.  I saw that somewhere on youtube....figured, why not?  LOL


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 3, 2011)

Buckeye_Nut said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You've done good Nut.....cinnamon and pork were made for eachother.....speaking of which *Wolfe Rubs *are fantastic for all cuts of meat and the shipping is free.  BTW, the Wolfe Rub Origninal has cinnamon in it and is fantastic on pork and chicken........my daughter loves it on steak as well......so pay no mind to Bigwheel...afterall, he cooks his ribs and turkeys upside down.....who in their right mind would do such a thing.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 3, 2011)

Larry,
Thanks for all the input because I really appreciate it. I will keep those rubs in mind!!  Slap YO Mamma!!!  Hahahahaha.....gotta love it!!!

The rib-eye is ready to hit the fire.........out


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 3, 2011)

Hmmm had him figgered for mo of a thong type boy. Like a Sumo wrestler. But sure he also look good to some in a speedo or speedied tutu etc.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 3, 2011)

The meat was really tender when I put it on the grill.......after that 2+hr soak, it was practically falling apart.




It didn't sear well...I think it had more to do with them being _'thin/cheap rib-eyes' _than it did anything else.


I did the best with what I had....




the 1" cut of meat shrunk by half in about 7 minutes. I think I removed it from the fire just in time.  Still pink in the very _'thin'_ middle.......LOL

I will say this...it was very tender, still juicy for a thin piece......and I really enjoyed the garlic and herb flavor.  I don't think I could have done much better considering what I was working with....  

I knew it was a cheap cut but I gave it my best......


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 4, 2011)

That's the best part, learning how to take the cheap cuts and making them good!


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 4, 2011)

Everybody here makes such spectacular things, and then this new guy (me)shows up and posts pictures of a $10 package of rib-eye.......hahahahaqhaha.  Board members are probably all just speechless and brought to tears when they see those pathetic meat cuts.  How can you respond to those pictures like the above???   


Like this??....."_nice  try buddy, but those steaks look like sh!t"._ 


PS....I can't believe they shriveled up like they did!!!  They looked more respectable before they were cooked, IMO.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 4, 2011)

Don't worry so much about the apperance, nobody is winning any contest here for the way it looks. Most important is if you and your family enjoyed it! You can work on apperance later. On plating, put the veggies and the starch on the plate, it hides a multitude of sins!


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 4, 2011)

Another way around the appearance of any food is sit a great, or not so great "PBR" beer or bottle of booze next to it and no one will pay attention to the food.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 4, 2011)

PorkTL and beans tonight!!


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 4, 2011)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Another way around the appearance of any food is sit a great, or not so great "PBR" beer or bottle of booze next to it and no one will pay attention to the food.



Hahahaha....I've been known to do a little alcohol placement from time to time!!


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 4, 2011)

My first TL is in the books and I am feeling VERY happy right now.  My wife and daughter both LOVED IT!!!  My daughter kept saying over and over as she ate....._"wow, this is really good."_  

Anyway....this is the result.





I grilled on medium heat until the center was at 140degrees. I don't remember how long it took...maybe 12-13 minutes or so...not sure.  I kept basting with butter (it just seemed like the thing to do) and added more 'rib rub' onto the top as it cooked and I flipped it every few minutes.  I normally don't get flip happy, but after watching several U-tube videos....it seems to be the thing to do with PTL.  

Plated...




I am totally _'out of the closet' _now with regard to food pics.  As I was snapping the above pic while my daughter was eating across me, she was critiquing me.  She suggested I add some green veggies to add color......bwahahahahahaha


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 4, 2011)

That was cooked to perfection!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 4, 2011)

Muy kudos on that one. Now my crew will not touch bloody pork or barnyard avians but it might be a regional thing.  We is old school and worried about worms and stuff. Actually sheep liver flukes is the worst. E coli just give normal folks a few trips to the crapper for a few days. Now whut it takes to kill Lysteria I aint quite sure. Everybody who claims to know about it just talks in circles as far as can be determined. Purty sure it could survive at the internal temps we is dealing with on this issue. Want me to send you some guv'ment health brochures?


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 5, 2011)

Just curious....does it look too rare or undone to anyone else?  


I used a thermo and took the meat off to rest at 140deg.


----------



## Gary in VA (Mar 6, 2011)

Buckeye_Nut said:
			
		

> My first TL is in the books and I am feeling VERY happy right now.  My wife and daughter both LOVED IT!!!  My daughter kept saying over and over as she ate....._"wow, this is really good."_



Don't you hate it when they act "amazed" that we can cook something good!    



			
				Buckeye_Nut said:
			
		

> Just curious....does it look too rare or undone to anyone else?
> 
> 
> I used a thermo and took the meat off to rest at 140deg.



Definately NO.  nothing wrong with a little Pink in your pork.  140 kills anything.


----------



## BigAL (Mar 6, 2011)

Nut, you cooked that TL perfectly!  Probably the best I've seen yet!  Very nice job, but your beans need a kick.   

Gotta check out Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans.

I've done brisket and b.butts at about 300* and they came out good.  Fast isn't always bad.  The butt had no problem getting to pulled pork tender and a clean bone, but that has got to be the easiest thing to cook.  The brisket came out tender, but just a bit drier than usual.  Could have cured that by putting it in a foil pan and cover w/foil earlier, like at 150* or so.

Skirt steak is also very good on the grill.  You also need to check out beef heart cooked to about 190-195*internal, very good.

Great pix, nut!


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 7, 2011)

I want to thank everyone for all the fantastic grilling suggestions.   Wow....this thread will make a nice reference for when I'm trying to decide something new to grill because there were some really good suggestions.


thx!!


----------



## MI Smoke (Mar 8, 2011)

Buckeye_Nut said:
			
		

> Ok...I'm a noob amateur hack compared to most of you guys and  I'm looking to grill something new on Friday.  I've done a lot of grilling over the years: all basic items......basic steak cuts, fish fillets, pork chops, chicken breasts, burgers, dogs....etc, etc, etc.. I've never strayed from that world. I'll be using a Weber Spirit and I don't have a smoker or a huge ingredient collection for detailed recipes.  Any spiced rubs, marinades, BBQ sauces....come off the store shelf depending on the _"meat of the day"_ sitting in the basket.  LOL
> 
> BBQ is OK...or not BBQ is OK too...I'm leaning a little towards BBQ for beef or pork.  I went to my local grocery store tonight looking for something different and I drew a blank.  I was actually thinking about doing a pork tenderloin,(I think that would be pretty simple) but the cuts at the store were wimpy so I didn't buy anything.
> 
> ...


Costco has a bone in pork loin. They only sell them around holidays (the one I go to has them right now).   Get ya a few of them they will keep for a year in a deep freeze.  If you want to see what one looks like search- I posted pics in the past. 
Put a herb and garlic paste on them and do a reverse smoke.   Some good eatin


----------

